# Lightning today



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This was a few hours ago across the street. We have another one from 10 years ago in the back yard. So these two put us right in the middle!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Woohoo. Luckily they weren't near the house. The amazing thing is how loud that is when it happens.

We were just wondering the other day where the lightning has been striking here when it's close enough to the house to short out stuff. Still haven't found those cooked trees. Of course we have a lot of them so they're hard to spot.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We had lightning strike a pine tree in our back yard in Georgia. It left a burn mark all the way down the trunk. The tree died and had to have it cut down the following year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My sister had her household electrical stuff fried twice in two years. Appliances, Computer and TV's.
My daughter lost her dryer one year.

I think if it hits the house or lines near your house there is a loud bang


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There were ppl who lived near me in the GA mountains who had their electrical stuff cooked almost every time there was a storm. They were told it was because their homes were sitting over granite slabs that transmitted the current when it struck something near by.

I haven't had it hit the house but I've lost two TV's, the electronics on the stove and the sat receiver. We have a whole house surge protector and protectors on the outlet were on TV/sat receiver are and the stove. The sat receiver was after the protectors were installed. 

The guy who came to swap out the blown stuff said what actually took out the sat receiver was a surge through the cable from the sat dish.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I had gone to bed one night when we were still in our double wide. The tv antenna was just outside the wall where the head of our bed was when lightening struck it
Knocked me out of bed, killed several outlets and appliances. Scared the bejibbers right out of me!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you just convinced me not to put a tower up. We have a lot of lightning here and even with the tall trees that thing would be a magnet.

I wonder if the antenna actually saved your home by hitting that and not the roof.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Probably! I've also slept through a tornado that almost took out the roof and knocked said trailer off the jacks. Sound sleeper I guess!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're kidding? What was hubs doing, sleeping too? 

I saw pics on the news where lightning took out power meters that started fires. I'm beginning to think the only place to be safe is underground. But then I'd miss the sun shining in the windows.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No, he was working. I woke up with water on my face and my 1st thought was "oh no, my kids!" They were all still asleep, too, but woke up to the noise at the same time I did.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We don't go to the cellar often. Jim hates it because his mom took him and his brother down with every thunderstorm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> No, he was working. I woke up with water on my face and my 1st thought was "oh no, my kids!" They were all still asleep, too, but woke up to the noise at the same time I did.


I've never had to live through something like that and have young kids.

One of the negatives for living in the country, no sirens to let us know something is going on. These days I have a weather radio, something none of us could have afforded if they were available in the way back when. Dang thing goes off constantly when there's a threat.

I'm worse than the dogs for sensing when things are not right and am on high alert until the atmosphere changes and I can relax again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> I had gone to bed one night when we were still in our double wide. The tv antenna was just outside the wall where the head of our bed was when lightening struck it
> Knocked me out of bed, killed several outlets and appliances. Scared the bejibbers right out of me!!!


Reminds me of years ago I was on my way to bed and there was this big crack noise and the smoke alarm above my head lit up like a Christmas tree, and I made a dive bomb into the bed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> We don't go to the cellar often. Jim hates it because his mom took him and his brother down with every thunderstorm.


I think Okla. is one of the worst places to live with tornadoes. Scary stuff.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I think Okla. is one of the worst places to live with tornadoes. Scary stuff.


Surely Kansas is worse. Didnt you watch the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Probably! I've also slept through a tornado that almost took out the roof and knocked said trailer off the jacks. Sound sleeper I guess!


You sound like my wife. I've never seen anyone sleep as soundly as her. Our house could blow away and she'd never know it. She's been like this all her life too.
If I could only get one nights decent sleep like her.....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I've never had to live through something like that and have young kids.
> 
> One of the negatives for living in the country, no sirens to let us know something is going on. These days I have a weather radio, something none of us could have afforded if they were available in the way back when. Dang thing goes off constantly when there's a threat.
> 
> I'm worse than the dogs for sensing when things are not right and am on high alert until the atmosphere changes and I can relax again.


We have a siren less than a mile away from us, but I guess I slept through that, too. We also had one of the weather radios and hated it. It alarmed at stuff no where's close to our area. We finally took the batteries out. I don't know what we did with it.
Oklahoma is a part of "tornado alley" for sure. I've seen and lived through a lot of damage and loss in my life. I was born in West Texas and grew up in the Hill Country. I used to go out with my dad and watch those huge storms at night. I guess that's why I'm cautious but not afraid of them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got a huge pine that fell several years ago.The tap root is still intact and the half facing the sky remains green and growing.I have another huge tree that fell but it's dead.We were going to chop it up until I discovered a neat little frog under a piece of bark.Since wildlife moved in,I decided to leave it alone.Both are in a corner in the back so the they don't really block anything and we just climb over them.It's a little hard when you're carrying a shotgun and a bag,though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We had a cedar tree get knocked over some years ago. Before we got around to cutting it up all these little cedar trees were reaching for the sky from the trunk. Like you, we left it alone to see how far it would get. We moved so I don't know what the outcome was.


----------

